# Using 942 as OTA only tuner for the Super Bowl



## BobCalkin (Aug 23, 2005)

I am going to a Super Bowl party at a friends who has an HDTV but no HD service :nono2: I was going to bring my old samsung DirectTv receiver which I have used in the past as an OTA tuner by setting it to "no dish". Unfortunatly that receiver died today so I was thinking that I could just bring the 942 and use it. However, it doesn't seem to have a "no dish" option and when I unplugged the satallite tonight I can't get past the "searching for satallite" menu so I can get to the OTA. Has anybody tried this? I know that when I lose satallite due to weather I can still get to OTA. Any suggestions would be appreciated, I really don't want to watch the game in SD!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

The 942 must "see" a satellite to be used as an OTA receiver. Unless you have a dish you could take with you, you are out of luck. Sorry


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I assume you've tried hitting the MENU button.. it may let you access the guide if it pops up the MENU.. that works on the 721.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

kyoo said:


> I assume you've tried hitting the MENU button.. it may let you access the guide if it pops up the MENU.. that works on the 721.


I've had this work on the 942 during a rain fade, but I've never tried it after plugging it in with no satellite connected. It's worth a try.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

IIRC It works when there is rain fade because they implemented a short "grace period" that will allow the OTA to work for a specified period of time with no signal detected. But if I remember right this only works for about 20 mins. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

